# Hello



## Toe (Sep 7, 2006)

Hello people,

I'm quite new to keeping mantids, been doing so for about 9 months. I'm on my 2nd and 3rd pets. a Giant Thailand and a Giant Asian.

I've found it quite hard to get info on keeping mantids up untill now but this place looks just the ticket.

I live in the UK

See you about


----------



## Ian (Sep 7, 2006)

Hi Toe,

Welcome to the forum!

Speak soon.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome feel free to ask any questions people here are very helpful :wink:


----------



## Rick (Sep 7, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Toe (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the greeting.

I joined up today on the pc at work, got home and my Thai Mantid has dropped dead. It's flat out on it's back. Sods law.


----------



## waretrop (Sep 7, 2006)

welcome Toe and I am very sorry to hear such bad news. Barb


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 7, 2006)

sorry to hear that was it an adult?


----------



## Toe (Sep 9, 2006)

Yes I think it was adult.


----------



## worldofmantis (Sep 11, 2006)

it probably just got old


----------

